# No Gas.



## SSSJL. (May 12, 2018)

Yes. No gas. New to digital world. New to trying to take care of john deere D130 lawn mower. The is no gas going to engine. Have lawn mower 4 yrs. The fuel line to gas tank is open. From fuel filter to tank. Shoot compressed air thru line. There is small pump on housing could the pump be bad? Is there a pump inside the gas tank that is not working? Changed fuel filter.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SSSJL, welcome to the tractor forum.

One of the most common problems is the fuel shutoff solenoid on carburetor not working. When you turn the key on, can you hear it click?

There is nothing in the fuel tank but your fuel pickup tube. I guess you could check that it hasn't fallen off into the tank??

Is your fuel pump an electric pump? If so, disconnect the fuel line to the carb, turn the key on and see if it is pumping fuel. 

Can you get the engine to run briefly by spraying ether starting fluid into the carb?

Have you checked that you have spark?


----------



## SSSJL. (May 12, 2018)

Thank you. Have spark. Have not disconnected fuel line from carb, or sprayed with fluid, will give this a shoot. SSSJL.


----------

